
How to properly handle the Covid situation, by Denmark government - commonsnook
https://twitter.com/voorloopnul/status/1238009165823574016
======
marvel_boy
Meanwhile in Spain bars, restaurants crowded. Our govern is just a bunch of
irresponsible idiots.

